# Eating Skates/Rays



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

I know this is a dead topic, but I wanted to share. The other day while flipping through the channels, I stopped on the Iron Chef and saw this thing flopping in the sink. Turns out the speciality ingredient was skate or ray. The meals did not look all that bad. Who would have known?


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I bought a HUGE Seafood Cookbook at Costco about a year ago. I was flipping through it looking for a recipe that sounded good for dinner one night. I stumbled across a recipe for skate that actually sounded incredible......I fully intend on bringing one skate home next time I catch one just to try it out....I'll have hotdogs and hamburgers close by in case it doesn't turn out so well....but you know, how bad can it be really though..ya know?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I'm sure if you prepared say toe nails in a certian way they would taste good too.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

This topic came up a while back and i posted this: 

Skate Lovin' CDog
come on CDog, try a skate, then instead of screamin'

" Why Oh Why Skate couldn't you wait, Surely a cobia was coming for my bait."

You could be grillin' those Skate While-U-Wate for Mr. Brown to take your Bate.


or as Dr. Suess would say:


I caught a skate that took my bait

it took my bait when it was late

it took my bait right from the gate

it took my bait which tasted great

wait, wait,
bait tastes great, does skate?

clean, clean
cook, cook, the recipe is in my book

grill it up,
grill it down,
i love to hear that grillin' sound

it was not ready until quite late,
that skate that ate my bait tastes great!

skate tastes great!
Quick cut more bait.

more bait, more skate
big bait, big skate
short bait, short skate
old bait, young bait
new skate, old skate

skate, skate, skate to eat my bait

i need more skate to take my bait,
more skate to taste great when its grilled up late!




cheers
jerry


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Skates are good, rays aren't.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Jerry,*

*That was outrageous!!!*


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

The cheep restaurants have been serving skates for years and calling them scallops.
Think about how there all the same size and shape ( cookie cutters )


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

skate is good baked with onions + potatoes and covered in butter. Also fried in pam with your choice of seasoning. (I like caribbean jerk seasoning, or lemon peper)
Fillet the wings, it's all white meat.
Rays are not so good, but if you use cajun seasoning and old bay, beer batter and deep fry they aren't bad. if not there are pretty fishy tasting.


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

*Batt rays*

mid sized batt rays a reel good 

One of my pier bros cut one up in finger sized slabs and deep fried it


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

repair5343 said:


> The cheep restaurants have been serving skates for years and calling them scallops.
> Think about how there all the same size and shape ( cookie cutters )


yeah, i think i was readin somethin about that in PC


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

how do those cheap restaurants get rid of the cartiligious pieces in the wings without hacking the meat into pieces?

I've had wings before, just cut from the body with the skeleton still attached to the meat. It was heavily spiced so it tasted just like any other fish.

If you find a way to make them taste good, do it.


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

dos any body eat eels?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

johnnyleo11 said:


> how do those cheap restaurants get rid of the cartiligious pieces in the wings without hacking the meat into pieces?
> 
> I've had wings before, just cut from the body with the skeleton still attached to the meat. It was heavily spiced so it tasted just like any other fish.
> 
> If you find a way to make them taste good, do it.


I'm pretty sure that it is processed then formed into a scallop but I could be wrong.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Anthony said:


> I'm pretty sure that it is processed then formed into a scallop but I could be wrong.


I'll take a 10 piece Scallop McNuggets and a large fry!

YUM


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

matt anderson said:


> dos any body eat eels?


Eels are great eating man. Smoked then broiled eel over rice rocks.

if you go to Japanese restaurant, ask for Unagi Don.








hijacked bandwidth!


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

I have a friend who lived on the Barnegat Bay in nj. He said they used to have eels and eggs for breakfast alot. :--|


----------



## tater (Feb 16, 2006)

*skates*

i put on a couple skates one time and fell and almost broke my darn fool neck, so it may be safe eating them


----------



## Jeepster (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah, I know this is an old thread. But..........
With skate in the forecast, I couldn't help but chime in. An old Chinese man I was rubbin elbows with at the 17th St Pier (Va. Beach) laughed at me when I chunked one of 'em back in. This was years and years ago. He just smiled knowingly, then shared this simple, sweet recipe. Cut the wings off as close to the body as possible, right there at the beach. Chunk'em in the cooler. To prepare, 2 parts water, 1 part apple cider vinegar. Boil gently. When the stuff comes to the top of the pot, scoop it off. When a fork goes to the cartlidge, it's done. Scoop it out of the pot, and gently scrape the skin off. It almost rubs off. Flake the meat off of the cartlidge, there's no bones, just pure mild, white meat. I like it with a butter garlic sauce drizzled over it, and some diced green onions.
I don't throw 'em away anymore. Only a baby skate goes back. And I don't get all bent if that's all that's bitin. That Dr. Seuss thing was an absolute hoot. My guess is lots of bedtime stories went into that one. I've got a 5 yr old who loves him. KR


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Guys*

Do a search I posted some great recipes a while for skate and sting ray.


----------

